
Modern Parser Generator - ngaut
https://matklad.github.io/2018/06/06/modern-parser-generator.html
======
kjeetgill
From time to time I find myself revisiting this thread: "Writing parsers like
it is 2017"[0].

In particular I love a Rust parser generator called LALRPOP and it's emphasis
on diagnosing ambiguous grammars [1].

> What I’ve tried to do now in LALRPOP is to do that clever thinking for you,
> and instead present the error message in terms of your grammar. Perhaps even
> more importantly, I’ve also tried to identify common beginner problems and
> suggest solutions.

They work out a fairly deep example with error guidance in ambiguous grammars
in that post.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15016061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15016061)
[1]:
[http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2016/03/02/nice...](http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2016/03/02/nice-
errors-in-lalrpop/)

